# algae



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

why so much damn algae, like im sick of it







my sand turns green and it looks like crap, gets on the walls etc. i did a 40% w/c /vac 2 days ago, algae growth is already there again. i dont have a test kit, but besides covering the whole tank so it gets no light for 3 days are there any treatments for this or..?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

as long as it aint a piranha tank i would just chuck in some alge eaters i almost couldnt belive the change 3 of them made in my 10g planted(over fertalized) i wouldnt have a tank unless thay were in it...even plecos if starved sh*t vary little and eat all kinds of alge


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If you are keeping up on your waterchanges and keeping the nitrates down (what algae feeds on), then there must be too much light getting to the tank. Do not keep your tank lights on for long periods of time, and close all windows near the tank (you may have to move your tank so you don't live in darkness all the time).

This should help... Of course you could always go for a UV sterilizer as well. That would cut down on algal growth tremendously.
~Taylor~


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> If you are keeping up on your waterchanges and keeping the nitrates down (what algae feeds on), then there must be too much light getting to the tank. Do not keep your tank lights on for long periods of time, and close all windows near the tank (you may have to move your tank so you don't live in darkness all the time).
> 
> This should help... Of course you could always go for a UV sterilizer as well. That would cut down on algal growth tremendously.
> ~Taylor~


explain about these UV sterilizers. there is no daylight that hits my tank, and my lights are on about 10 or so hours a day. i do one big w/c w/ vac a week, and one w/c in the middle of it. i only got one fish in there being cleaned by a fluval 304. what boost's nitrates up?


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a 180 that sits in front of a living room window and gets sun all day every day. I keep a 10" plecos in my tank, and on occasion treat the tank with algae killer. I don't keep live plants in that tank so the algae killer dosing doesn't cause any problems. That with twice weekly water changes and I haven't had a problem with algae yet.

The only problem is a dead bird!! I noticed that because I keep the window spotless birds often drop down on the window ledge and watch the P's swim. Well the neighbors cat also picked up on this daily routine and made lunch of a large one. Blood and feathers everywhere!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

That must of sucked cleaning up the bird. As for the UV sterilizer, it is a thing where water flows through powered by a pump or powerhead, as the water flows through there is a UV light. The UV light kill micro-ogranisms and other things suck as algae spores so the algae cannot spread. You have to clean the tank though because it will not kill existing algae. If you buy a UV sterilizer I hear the ones that have the built in pump are crappy so get the pump/powerhead seperate.


----------



## monstermatt (Feb 2, 2007)

i was told that a uv sterilizer wiil not help u in the least bit , in terms of reducing algae in a piranha tank , that is what lfs told me , are u guys disagreeing with this???


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

If the algea is there, you cannot reduce it by UV. UV , in generaland to a degree, prevents algea growth by killing micro orgaisms and algea spores as mentioned.
You can decrease it by simply cleaning, and after watch out for your lightning duration, CO2 (it you are using a CO2 producer), nitrate level (frequent water changes), and plant fertilizers (ypu are maybe overdosing them).


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

This is why I encourage hobbyist to read up and get natural plants. Natural plants will keep your algae at bay by feeding on the same nutrients your algae feeds on and out-competing algae.

UV-Sterilizer are to be used when you have a algae bloom, it will not kill your regular algae.

You problem iceman might be that you are keeping your lights on for too long or your tank might be near a window and it's getting too much somelight. Either way, figure out which one is the problem and solve it accordingly.

Hater


----------

